# Мощность поля МРТ



## Айвэн (11 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте! 2 раза делал МРТ грудного отдела и 2 раза получал плохие, некачественные снимки. Оба раза в областных больницах разных городов.

 Подскажите пожайлуста, при мощности поля какой величины (в Теслах) можно получить качественные снимки грудного отдела, чтобы было видно наличие грыж или их отсутствие, стеноз канала или его отсутствие? То бишь томограф какой искать?Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2009)

*мощность поля мрт*

А, почему решили, что некачественные?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2009)

*Мощность поля мрт*



Айвэн написал(а):


> Подскажите пожайлуста, при мощности поля какой величины (в Теслах) можно получить качественные снимки грудного отдела,



1,5 тесла, также 0.8 тесла для постоянного магнита (открытый тип томографа)


----------



## Айвэн (12 Ноя 2009)

*мощность поля мрт*

Потому что в первом и во втором случае снимки сделаны при мощности 0,2Тл и они какие-то размытые. В последнем месте моего лечения сказали, что снимки никуда не годятся и показали сделанные на нормальном томографе - да, конечно, разницу вижу даже такой профан как я.

Уважаемый Игорь! Нашёл только один томограф с мощностью 1Тл обычного типа. Можно ли с помощью такого томографа получить качественные снимки грудного отдела? Ещё есть два открытого типа один - 0,2Тл, другой - 0,4Тл, но я так понял они будут хуже первого?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2009)

*Мощность поля мрт*

На тесловом можно получить отличные снимки. Правда кроме заявленной силы поля имеет значение и состояние самого томографа...


----------



## скиф (26 Дек 2009)

Когда готовился к операции, нейрохирурги предупредили, что снимки МРТ должны быть выполнены на аппарате с чувствительностью не менее 1.5 тл.


----------

